# can stress cause ovulation problems?



## briannas auntie (Feb 21, 2011)

The past month and a half, I have been under a lot of stress from college and from having TONS of stuff I am doing at church for the Easter/Lenten season. I have had to stay awake past 1am just to get homework done to get it in on time.

Well, this month, I noticed that my ovulation time since last month has been a bit off. My period also seems a day longer than usual (7 days instead of 6), despite using cloth pads. It seems like I had to wait forever for my period to start this month.

Could the extreme stress be the cause of all of this? I have also noticed that I am retaining more water and feeling bloated than usual.

Jessie


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Absolutely! Illness, stress, travel, injury, etc. all frequently delay ovulation. You may have seen one patch of creamy or EW cervical fluid at the expected ovulation time and then another patch a few days or even a week later. This is a good indication that ovulation was delayed and you can expect AF to be delayed accordingly.


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

yes, very much so.


----------

